# need a review please!



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well its only a 132cm board. First of all how much do you weigh? I dont know much about the board but I do know it's meant for someone that is probably around 70-100lbs.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Quick Google search:

"The Nitro Ripper Youth model snowboard provides the next generation of riders with a proper snowboard to progress on. Built with the same quality construction as the adult models, the youth Nitro snowboards feature designs and shapes to ehance riding progression, not hinder it. The Ripper is a directional twin to allow any riding style to develop with ease. 

Core: XLWood/Powercore 
Shape: Directional Twin 
Sidecut: Radial 
Stance: 1.0cm Setback 
Base: HI-Def FH 
Warranty: Manufacturer: 2 Year 
Notes: Select a size for specs 

XL Woodcore in sizes 132cm and below. Power core in 137cm and up. Built to handle the lighter weights of youth riders.
Radial Sidecut offers a confident, predictable feel on the snow. Focus on your manuevers, not controlling your board.
Bi-Lite fiberglass for effortless turns and a forgiving flex.
Sidewall construction maintains strength and edge control while the exclusive profile reduces weight.
Hi Def FH Base offers a smooth, fast-ride while being super easy to maintain."

Nitro Ripper Youth Snowboard 132cm+ - Online Snowboard Shop


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

As long as that board is the right size for your weight it will be a great board to learn on. You do however need to put your bindings on the board correctly. Your ratchets should always be on the outside edge of your bindings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks guys .. much appretiated! 

anyone know how much this bad boys worth?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not that it matters but its about 230 new from most online sites...

We still need to know your weight/height in order to tell you if its the right size...

That said you wont get more than 125-150ish trying to sell it privately if thats what you have in mind....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry guys..

70kg
180cm tall 

thats ruffly!


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

sabbaa said:


> sorry guys..
> 
> 70kg
> 180cm tall
> ...



155 @ 5'9" you should be on a 150cm or more, your 132 is far to short.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the bindings are supposed to be like that. They're Burton Speedzones. I saw a pair of 2009 p1.1 SZ and they had the ratchets on the inside also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

in search for i.. thanks for that the board will be up for sale shortly if anyone is interested il sell it for 150 so i can get myself a new board.

150 ( is only coz what iv been told its worth on this forum ).. and i rekon its preety cheap!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Your a touch bigger then I am, and im on a 157, though a 153 or 155 would suit me a bit better


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

yer im thinking of something that size. 

last time i was on a board it was massive very hard to control!


----------

